# pH at 6.2 :(



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Alright, so heres my results. I used a test kit that is probably 4 years old lol. And i did about a 15% water chaange yesterday in both.

Tap:
7.4pH

65gl: been cycling about 2 weeks.
pH 7-7.2
n02 .05 -1
nh3/nh4 .25

29gl: been set up for almost 5 years. but has not been maintained very well.
pH 6 - 6.2
n02 .05
nh3/nh4 0

1 week ago i got my LFS to test the water in both. readings were pretty much exactly the same.

What can i do to bring the ph back up to even out with the 65gl so i can safely add my BGK to it? Im thinking more frequent water changes? Or is it my 4 year old test kit lol?

Thanks!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably your test kit, if it's four years old it is expired for sure.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

pH 6.2??? Hey that's exactly what I need for CRS! LOL JK

Well, since your tank hasn't been well maintained for years, there must be a high organic contents in the tank... Fish poo, rotten plants, uneaten fish food etc. Do you do regular gravel vac when you do water change? When was the last time you clean/service your filter?

What I will do is rinse out the media in your filter, do 30% water changes & gravel vac. every several days until the pH is back up to neutral (7.0) Since your tap water is 7.4, you shouldn't need any buffer to bring the pH up. I think it's just a lack of maint. Hope this helps...

Oh n BTW, drift woods will bring the pH down by a bit that's if you have some in the tank.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

lol new test kit will be bought!

I usually clean out the filter once a month. but havnt changed the media itself in about 6 months and its looking pretty nasty as one of my logs turns the water red. Its only been the last 3 weeks every monday doing a 15-20% water change on the 29gl. I always vaccume the gravel, atleast 60-80% of it. when i vaccumed it yesterday it was a lot cleaner than its been in a long time, so im slowly getting rid of all the waste.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Kyle, I will probably take that log out of the tank!

Keep up with the vac n water change. Change out part (NOT all) of the media if they are too dirty. I think your test kit works just fine since LFS has the same readings you got, right? And you can verify by bringing the water sample to a different LFS or one of our BCA members will be more than happy to help you out! 

Good luck! You will be fine...


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought logs will almost always dye the water? Especially when water changes havnt been done. I have 3 logs soaking to go into my 65. Ive been soaking them for about a week and the water is still red when I dump the water out of the bucket. Also my knifey wont have a place to live if I remove the log.

And I was going to bring a sample to the same LFS tomorow just to compare my results.


----------



## rc604 (May 2, 2010)

Whats the salinity of your water? Your pH may be 7.4 out of the tap, but with low salinity, it will quickly drop. Using coral chunks in your filter as a buffer will help maintain the pH at a constant level.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Kyle,
HAve a look at our sticky on water in the lower mainland. If you raise your GH and KH, your pH will remain stable. The color from the log is natural tannins and if anything will benefit most fish. It will stop eventually but can take a long time. replacing carbon in your filter will help to remove it as well. Ironic having a name like it low........


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

hahaha thats a funny coincident with my name, but its how i like my cars lol.

anyways is GH and KH, salinity?

my knife deffinately like to come out more when the water was colored from the log.

and just my luck, our hot water heater broke last night, so now we have a new one and some new copper pipe...fish tank cleaning is on hold


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> hahaha thats a funny coincident with my name, but its how i like my cars lol.
> 
> anyways is GH and KH, salinity?
> 
> ...


GH and KH is a measure of minerals and carbonates in your water put simply. Salinity is the measure of salt in water which in FW likely would not register unless you had A LOT of salt in there.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

ohh ok. well i know someone with a gh kh tester so ill borrow it and see what i come up with. thanks!

i just tested the ph of my tap water n its about 6.4 lol so itss better than my 29 gallon!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

ok so heres a little update, nitrates and nitrites are very high.

before a partial water change.

PH from tap: 6.4

29gallon:
PH: 6-6.2
NO2: 0
NH3/4: 0-.25
NO3: 80-160
KH: 53.7 (3 drops)
GH: 161 (9 drops)

65gallon:
PH: 7
NO2: 5 or more
NH3/4: 0-.25
NO3: 20-40
KH: 35.3 (2 drops)
GH: 179 (10drops)

as of this morning i just tested the Nitrite and Nitrate. and they are the same.
i understand Nitrite will go up in the cycling 65 gallon tank. How long should i see it this high for? when should i start to worry? and should i test everything everyday, or just test Nitrite everyday?

Now for the Nitrate in the 29 gallon. i took half of the filter media out and put it into the 65 to help it along but didnt have replacement media to put into the 29 for 2 days. i thought it wouldve been ok. obviously not lol. all the fish seem to be happy in both tanks and are eating.

if anyone has any questions or comments feel free!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> ok so heres a little update, nitrates and nitrites are very high.
> 
> before a partial water change.
> 
> ...


When you correct the Nitrate the pH will improve. High Nitrate impacts your pH. The other aquarium will work it's way through.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok well ill just do some more frequent water changes with the 29. thanks!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

changed about 30-40% water yesterday. still atleast 80 or more on nitrates. should i start using chemicals to lower nitrates?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> changed about 30-40% water yesterday. still atleast 80 or more on nitrates. should i start using chemicals to lower nitrates?


Nitrate levels are the only means of knowing weather your water changes are adequate for your fish. If you artificially remove them, there are still other contaminants accumulating that you are unable to test for. Excessive Nitrates have never been proven to be harmful rather the accumulated organics, hormones etc, that are harmful to overall health. To summarize, continue with your water changes. You are only lowering Nitrate levels by dilution, they will not significantly drop after one water change, it will take a few to make a serious positive impact.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

thank you! ill just continue on with the more frequent changes.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Alright so i just retested my water after doing water changes yesterday.

29 gallon:
PH - 6
NH3/4 - 0
NO2 - 0
*NO3 - 80-160 been doing 5 gallon changes every 2 or 3 days! mabey i should do 10 gallon changes.*
GH - 4
KH - 2

65 gallon
PH 7
NH3/4 - 0
*NO2 - 0 is it cycled already???*
NO3 - 10
GH - 6
KH - 2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'd recommend a 15 gallon change then every 3 days do 10 gallons until it drops below 10, then you can fall back on a regular water change schedule of weekly 50s or biweekly 30s to see if it keeps up with the nitrate generation


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like your 65 may be cycled, what do you have in the tank now? Are you adding any more fish anytime soon? 

Anytime you have nitrate readings, your filter has the necessary bacteria to produce the bioload that's in the tank now. You may go through a mini cycle if you add any more fish soon unless you're doing a fishless cycle.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

neven - i will do that and see how she goes. thanks!

hp10bII - in my 65 i have 10-14 zebra dainos, 5 black neon tetras, 4 rainbow sharks, 2 serpae? tetras and 1 black skirt tetra. the 2 serpae and black skirt have been in there since the beggining (about 4 weeks). a week later i added the dainos and 6 neons. a week after that i added the sharks. i was thinking of adding some more smaller schooling fish now that the tank is cycled. should i limit what a i put in there for a little while longer?


----------

